# windows 8 Asus pce-n53



## leehoggard (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi and thanks for taking the time to read this,

I've recently purchased a PCE-N53 PCI-E Adapter Dual-band Wireless N600. It arrived this morning, I installed it in to the PCIE1 port on my motherboard and booted up my pc with the driver and software disk Asus provided. 
Nothing immediately came up asking about drivers so I ran the cd and installed the drivers and software, and then, nothing. I'm running windows 8, I've deleted and installed the correct windows 8 drivers for the card from the Asus site and still nothing.
There are two little lights on the adapter that have yet to come on, when I try to run the software that came with the drivers it tells me something along the lines of 'The adapter appears to be disconnected from your desktop pc.'

When I boot up in to the motherboard software it tells me that in PCIE1 there is 'Network controller' connected. So I go in to device manager and sure enough, under 'Other devices' there is 'Network controller' with a little yellow triangle and exclamation mark.

I'm assuming I just don't have the right drivers because everything seems to be telling me that they're missing. I'm very, very, new to this stuff and this is the first PC I've built. I could well have bought the wrong wireless card for all I know, so any help would be much appreciated.

P.s I'm not sure if this in the right section so apologies if not


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to move the network card to a different PCI slot?


----------



## leehoggard (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah sorry yes I forgot to mention that, I have tried both PCI slot1 and slot2 with no difference at all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have another machine to test the card? Sounds like it may be DOA.


----------



## leehoggard (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't no, I may be able to test it at a friends house later though. It comes up in device manager and if I boot up from motherboard, there just doesnt seem to be anyway of windows recognising what it is


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What does it show up as in Device manager?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Sometimes devices doesn't install drivers directly to the device, you may have to use update driver through device manager under the device name.

1. Open device manager
2. open wireless card under "other"
3. right click on device and choose "update driver"
4. Choose "browse my computer for driver"
5. Choose "let me pick from a list of drivers"
6. Choose "have disk"
7. navigate to the folder of the installed driver for the wireless card.


----------



## Valjon (Jun 27, 2015)

For quickly setting up a secure wireless connection, install the utility from the Support CD first before you even put in the adapter, then put in the adapter and press the hardware WPS button on the PCE-N53 and click "next." Press the hardware WPS button on the router you would like to connect to, and that's it! After the utility finishes the setup procedure, the wireless connection is done!​


----------

